

Brief history of the 160 character length of SMS (2009) - e12e
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2009/05/invented-text-messaging.html

======
e12e
I came across this, looking for the length limit for tweets (which are 20 for
username/handle, 140 for content).

~~~
mtuncer
this article has many commonalities with wikipedia entry

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Short_Message_Service](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Short_Message_Service)

sms should be considered as 140 bytes (not just 160 chars). it drops to 70
chars if you are to use unicode encoding.

